# Had TT yesterday; swollen, difficulty breathing, talking



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all. Surgery went well, but since I came home, site is very swollen and my breathing is a little difficult. The doc gave me a prescription for vicodin, but nothing like ibuprofen which I thought would lessen the swelling. Okay to apply ice? Sorry, I will call him tomorrow, but too late today. I'm very hoarse and trying not to talk.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you able to phone the hospital and speak with a nurse? I hope you will be okay.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with webster....they probably gave you a "just in case" number to call. I would call it if I were you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. Please call. I was told swelling + difficulty breathing meant I should be back to the hospital ASAP.


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow. Yeh, my husband called the surgeon, who told me to go to the local ER and have them call him. He's an hour away. I had a hematoma and had to be taken back to the hospital and back into surgery to put a drain in. I stayed another night there. I'm beginning to feel better, getting my voice back a little more. It was scary. Also, 5 days before my surgery, the surgeon called to tell me that my pre-admission chest x-ray showed a nodule on my lung. So, for 5 days leading up to my TT, I had to worry about that. They didn't do the CT-scan of my lungs until the morning after the TT. It didn't show anything wrong. Thank God. But all that worrying! Plus, once I got to the hospital the day of surgery, which was already 12:30pm, I had to lay there for 4.5 hr. before they came to get me. It hasn't been the greatest experience so far!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about all of this, but am really glad your husband phoned the surgeon. Hopefully, the worst is over for you. Take care.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, dear...that sounds awful. I'm also very glad your husband called. I hope you have a speedy & uncomplicated recovery!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, darn! You've had quite an ordeal. :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Gosh golly! Too much worry - you poor thing. Thank God you went back to the hospital.
:hugs:


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Bless your heart!! I am so sorry for the difficulty you have experienced...praying everything goes smooth from here on out! May you have a speedy recovery!!!! God bless.


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Good thing I didn't know all this was going to happen or I really would've backed out! Thank you for your prayers and concern. It means a lot to me! Other people who haven't had this surgery don't understand. Anyway, they started me on 137 mcg of synthroid.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a great starting dose! It could turn out to be perfect for you...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wow, I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience, but I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Back to ER during the night; difficulty breathing again. This time, though, everything checked out fine. I think I shouldn't have slept lying flat----I think the sinus drainage was worse because of it. I was breathing a little hard, then got panicky which didn't help matters. I'm back home and doing okay.
I have a question: I've been on a small dosage of synthroid for 5 yr.---25 mcg. Now I'm on 137mcg for starters since TT. I've always taken it and had coffee with creamer right afterward. I know that's probably not optimal. Has anyone heard that it's okay? I don't eat, but I suppose the creamer could be considered to be "food". Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh, another ER trip, uh? I'm glad this time you checked out ok. I remember feeling congested after surgery and I did use an extra pillow to fall asleep.

I think you'll be fine with the coffee/creamer. They can titrate your meds to fit your routine.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*Aawww, you poor thing. I had a very similar experience. Home from TT for about 22 hours and had to have DH take me to ER with a hematoma. I did not have the SOB or difficulty swallowing, but because I need to be on blood thinners, I got the hematoma. I resembled a bullfrog! 

Doctor threatened to take me back to surgery, but did not and I already had the drain. The hospital hooked me up to wall suction and I stayed an additional three days and got an IVC filter. It was a tough couple of days!

After the second hospital stay, I improved rapidly at home. The drain was gone and I felt better with each passing day. I hope this for you! :hugs:

I wish I had the levothyroxine at your level. I got 50 mcg for the first 2+ weeks, so I was really, really hypo by the time I went back to endo's office!*


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I think you'll be fine with the coffee/creamer. They can titrate your meds to fit your routine.


Yes. It might mean you need a higher dose than you would normally get, but as long as you stick with your routine and titrate based on the lab results within that routine, then you'll get to the right level.


----------

